# Buy my House ...Again!



## SamuraiJack

The first time I bought my house I didnt have the full input into the situation. I was being calm and collected (?) as my ex dismantled my family and she pretty much forced me to buy the house.
I bought it because I really like this house.
Its quirky

Post and beam modern with wrap around porches and notty pine walls and ceilings with 4x16 beams supporting the second floor. It feels like a lodge and I am very much at home in it.

This time around ( along with 3.65 interest) I am willfully purchasing it as MY house.

Not a leftover or an Ultimatum... but MY House.

I sign the papers today at noon.

Tonight I am going to sleep for the first time...
...not in the ruins of my marriage...
...not in what 'she" left me with...
...MY House.


I sense steak and whiskey in my immediate future. 
Ahhhhh...


----------



## Pluto2

The night when you know your home is truly your home, to do with as you want, to furnish as you like, to live as you chose. The sense of freedom-t is magical.


----------



## Cooper

My ex made one of the greatest investments ever in my house. I owned the property for years before I met her, was just finishing up the building plans when I decided to ask her to marry me. "Sure honey, I'll put your name on the title, it's OUR home now". Over the years she did very little to help maintain it or keep it nice, and never contributed one cent to the mortgage.

So as she snuck out the door with her boyfriend I had to hand her a check for half the homes value, not a bad investment for her when all she had to do was allow me the privilege of adding her name to the deed. 

Still....well worth it, the kids got to finish their schooling with out moving. The house has my handy work all thru it, truly a part of me, and the property is a little piece of heaven on earth. And it's so very peaceful now that she's gone


----------



## Ynot

Congrats on the refi.
When my ex decided to walk away, I couldn't stand to be in the house we had called our home. She did not want to live there and I did not want to live there without her. I sold it to my neighbor. I could have sold it for more, but I just wanted out. She had decided she didn't want to live there anymore. I thought she would approve and the sale would make reconciliation more likely. Boy was I wrong. My first clue was when she became very upset (the only time in the whole divorce) that she might not get all the money she had been counting on. 
I miss my house and I am having real anxiety with the weather improving. I always had something I was doing. Now I live in an apartment. I do not know what I am going to do with all the time I am going to have. You can only golf, bike ride and kayak so much.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Congrats to you Jack!


----------



## LBHmidwest

Congrats

I'm doing the same and friends think I'm crazy to stay in her home. Bull it was always mine as it was yours.


----------



## SamuraiJack

Ahhh fixed the banister yesterday. 
I had always wanted to sink some lag bolts into it rather than long screws...suddently she wasnt there worrying about how they would look...so I did it....muahahahahahahaaaaa.

Black 8MM heads on top of the black anchor posts looks good in my book. I mean you would have to LOOK for them to find them.
Solid as a rock.

Kind of makes me wonder how many other silly things she stopped me from doing...

I know one thing is for certain...this summer I am replacing that front door...yeah baby!


----------



## Jellybeans

Congrats, Samurai! That is fun. Now you can paint it and do whatever you want to it and make it even more yours.

I will bring over some whiskey! Housewarming party at SJack's! 

:yay: :toast: :absolut:


----------



## happy as a clam

Jellybeans said:


> I will bring over some whiskey! Housewarming party at SJack's!
> 
> :yay: :toast: :absolut:


Be there, or be square!!! See y'all in a few...


----------



## COguy

make sure you run around and lift all the toilet seats up...

Congrats


----------



## Chuck71

Home is.......... where the mortgage bill comes to :rofl:

Ever want to feel you are forgotten.... miss a couple payments 

You will get more calls than 1-900-ANY-TIME


----------



## SamuraiJack

The cool thing is that the payment is about 200 dollars less now. That leaves me with 200 dollars to throw at the principle until Daughter #1 goes to college. Then I just slip her 200 a month for minor expenses and the same goes for my daughter #2 when she goes...4 years after my first one.

Another thing that boggles my mind is how much extra money I have now that the ex is out of the picture. She was always saying how we didnt have enough money...Even with me paying all the medical, dental and vision.

Maybe this is where my MacGuyver/Bob Villa/Mike Holmes influence really starts to pay off.

...and this summer...I'm teaching myself how to weld...I foresee complaints about erotic lawn art in my future.


----------



## Chuck71

It never mattered how much I made when I was with WC

we always seemed to struggle

I could have worked for a F100 company and I was still just as good as my last paycheck


----------



## Hoosier

Great Sam! For Christmas I put a ping pong table in my formal living room! Had about 8 friends and family over we had a blast! My x would of died!


----------



## SamuraiJack

Hoosier said:


> Great Sam! For Christmas I put a ping pong table in my formal living room! Had about 8 friends and family over we had a blast! My x would of died!


I got a hot tub!


----------



## Pluto2

For the living room? Now that's a different way to decorate.:lol:


----------



## SamuraiJack

Pluto2 said:


> For the living room? Now that's a different way to decorate.:lol:


Biggest room...more space for extreme body english...


----------

